# 24640



## kyannekis (Apr 19, 2010)

I received a denial for pt age on 24640 (reduction of nursemaid elbow). the patient was 7months and the denial I received (we appealed once) was due to age. I wasn't aware of an age requirement for this code.  Can anyone help?  Thanks


----------



## jimbo1231 (Apr 22, 2010)

*Haven't Seen that One*

Never heard of that. Only the CPT stipulation that it is a child. Are they saying 7 months is too young? There are some new born codes but they are for way younger babies.
Have you sent them a copy of the CPT definition?

Jim


----------

